# Veritas.. good? bad?



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

So this next week I'm thinking of buying a veritas dovetail saw and have been looking at other tools that Veritas offers... But I was wondering if anyone has bought or used any of veritas tools and what your thoughts are, on their tools.. Any input would be awesome! :yes:


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

When the funds allow (meaning the wife), I plan on getting their twin screw vise and a front vise. I do no own anything of theirs yet though. Their tools are very nice looking.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I own several Veritas products and I have always found them to be high quality and bang on accurate. I have never had a problem with any of them. Lee Valley Tools stands behind their products one hundred and fifty percent and if there was ever an issue, they take it back, no questions asked. The fact that Lee Valley is Canadian is just a bonus.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> I own several Veritas products and I have always found them to be high quality and bang on accurate. I have never had a problem with any of them. Lee Valley Tools stands behind their products one hundred and fifty percent and if there was ever an issue, the take it back, no questions asked. The fact that Lee Valley is Canadian is just a bonus.


+1...


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

What Kenbo said. I have one of their planes and assorted other things. Not been dissapointed yet


----------



## 1066vik (Feb 18, 2011)

+3 for what Kenbo said.


----------



## Drillbit (Jan 13, 2011)

If you have the funds, I can't believe you would be disappointed with a Veritas dovetail saw.

When it comes to planes, I would struggle to justify the price of a new Veritas tool compared with a decent condition older Stanley from ebay. I have 5 Stanley planes now, and I can't see how they could be improved on to make it worth spending 200 more. I would be interested to hear from the Veritas owners if there are features which make the Veritas planes better.

On the other hand, I do have my eye on one of their sweet-looking edge planes which looks like a fantastic tool to own.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a lee nielson low angle block plane, shoulder plane, and chisel plane along with a dozen old stanely, sargent and bailey. I use them all but the thick blades in the lees are just magical in the way they cut. The shoulder plane is probably my favorite tool.


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Levi

I have numerous tools from Lee Valley/Vertias and could not be more pleased with them. They are fine quality thoughtfully engineered and manufactured. Well worth your money.

My two favorite tools are the Lee Valley block plane http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=61963&cat=1,41182,48942 and the Lie-Nielsen Small Shoulder Plane http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=041. Both wonderful tools to use.

My only quibble with Lee Valley/Veritas is that their packaging has been inadequate on a few occasions. Customer service was quick to redress this to my satisfaction, but the fact that it is a recurrent issue is a bit puzzling. Lee Valley/Veritas tools are not cheap, so why pack them like they come from Harbor Freight?

Their dovetail saw looks nice and I am sure you will be satisfied with it. If you are not, just send it to me :laughing: !!

Happy shopping!

Greg


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Not sure dude, I have used them before though, and they are pretty nice. I haven't done a ton of work with it, just a few sample cuts. I usually cut dovetails with the MLCS dovetail template


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

veritas tools are excellent quality, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've owned several Veritas items(hand saws, hand planes, measuring tools, grinder jig, honing jig, etc...) and have also bought several other things from Lee-Valley over the years. The Veritas tools are as good as any and the consumer service is great. Never any problem. The Lee's (Leonard and Rob) run a first class operation.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Levi - Are you thinking of the Gents saw or the dovetail guides or something that I have not found yet?

I spent last night watching Rob Crossman videos of dovetails. 



 It is also expensive.

I own no Veritas tools, only because I am just learning the ropes.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Adillo303 said:


> Levi - Are you thinking of the Gents saw or the dovetail guides or something that I have not found yet?
> 
> I spent last night watching Rob Crossman videos of dovetails. He sells a very interesting saw It is also expensive.
> 
> I own no Veritas tools, only because I am just learning the ropes.




Now that's the way good tools are designed. Have to check out that backsaw.


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

Greg in Maryland said:


> ...My only quibble with Lee Valley/Veritas is that their packaging has been inadequate on a few occasions. Customer service was quick to redress this to my satisfaction, but the fact that it is a recurrent issue is a bit puzzling. Lee Valley/Veritas tools are not cheap, so why pack them like they come from Harbor Freight?...
> 
> Greg


I thought the exact same thing. The Veritas medium shoulder plane I just received was in a piece of cardboard folded over the original plane box, then stapled about 20 times. While the tool itself is fine, the packaging just looked very amateurish. The plane itself gets high reviews and is obviously well made. I haven't had a chance to use it yet so I can't comment on performance.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Levi,
Funny you should ask about the Veritas DT saw. I recently acquired their fine tooth (20 tpi) dovetail saw. A great little saw! It has helped improve my workmanship. A good value for a quality saw at 1/4 or 1/5th the cost of the Cosman.

I have not tried any of the other new, popular, high end DT saws. I have a good assortment of "user" hand saws including couple old brass-spined back saws. I admit, I like the look and feel of the brass, however, the Veirtas saw has a high-tech resin spine which works just fine but is (maybe) less aesthetic.

The hand saws I use the most are the pull stroke saws. or "Japanese" type. The Dozukis are the Japanese equivalent of a Western Sytle DT saw. I have found that I prefer to push rather than pull the saw when making hand cut DT drawer parts and is why I bought the new saw and I have no regrets. 

Good luck, Bret


----------

